# Project IGI



## kylecook (Dec 23, 2000)

Dear Sir,

I have recently installed a new game on my Dell laptop( Project IGI). When I try to run this game an fatal error message comes up reading

" NO D3D DRIVERS with hardware acceleration found". Can you advise on this problem or can you advise on who else can help.

For your info.

My system 

Pentium 2 350mhz
windows 98
Neomagic MagicMedia 256AV (NMG5)
Neomagic MagicWave 3DX sound system

The game requires direct 7.0A 3D accclerated video card.


Many thanks

KC


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Go to Start, Run and type dxdiag and hit OK. Then just go through the Direct X Diagnostics. Just keep hitting "Next Page" and it will go through the various diagnostics. Also, make sure you've downloaded the most recent DirectX.


----------

